# T Shirt Designs Peeling



## FrickClothing (Nov 19, 2016)

So first off, Thank you in advance!

I am new to t shirt printing but i recently got a printing press from amazon and my designs when i try to print them off, some of the edges peel off. I found out that 390 for 20 seconds make it not peel off as much but still some parts peel off. Any ideas?


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

If you bought it on Amazon you got a cheap Chinese press. Some of those are better than others. Biggest problem with them is inconsistent heat. There are three things with a heat press- heat, pressure, and time. Most likely you don't have your pressure high enough. What are you applying? If it's an inkjet transfer, 20 seconds sounds like a short dwell time. And if you're press isn't heating properly that could also be the problem. One, two, or three of those.


----------



## moorecorporation (Aug 9, 2016)

The heat is probably not hot enough. Commercial-grade equipment produces that best results.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

What transfers are you using?

What printer are you using?

Do you prepress your shirts for a few seconds to get moisture out and smooth them?

Every transfer type has its own optimal settings but 20secs seems a little short. Also, your press may run just a little on the cool side so get a scrap shirt and start experimenting. Add 5F degrees to your heat temp and try again. Add 5sec to your time and try again. 

There is a LOT of trial and error to achieve optimal results because every single environment is just a little different?



FrickClothing said:


> So first off, Thank you in advance!
> 
> I am new to t shirt printing but i recently got a printing press from amazon and my designs when i try to print them off, some of the edges peel off. I found out that 390 for 20 seconds make it not peel off as much but still some parts peel off. Any ideas?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
which printing machine you are using.Most of the time this problem happens because of less heat supply.


----------

